# 4k bei 60hz oder doch lieber bei 144hz ?



## DuZzi93 (26. Januar 2016)

hey, ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor. 
Da ich aber die größe meines 42" FullHD gewohnt bin, möcht ich jedoch eine mindestgröße von 32" haben. 


Sollte ich mir ein 4K Monitor mit 60Hz zulegen oder doch lieber ein Monitor mit 144Hz ? 
ich spiele Rennspiele mal Ego Shooter aber auch normale MMORPG´s..
Wie sieht es da mit dem G.Sync aus ? beachten oder eher nicht?


Mein System:

ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
32 GB Ram 
i7 6700K

2x Gigabyte 980ti Extreme Gaming (SLI-gespann)


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2016)

Würde ja eher noch etwas warten. Mit DP1.3 sind auch 120Hz @ UHD möglich.

Einen Monitor behält man ja länger als die GPUs.


----------



## Roli (27. Januar 2016)

Das ist individuell unterschiedlich. Manche sehen den Unterschied 60hz-144hz wie Tag und Nacht, ich bemerke davon kaum etwas.
Wie du das wahrnehmen wirst, kann dir niemand anderes sagen.
Gleiches gilt für Gsync. 
Manchen reicht Vsync, andere schwören auf Adaptive Sync.


----------



## Yoshi-M (27. Januar 2016)

@TE:

Hast du deine zwei 980ti bereits, oder ist es das geplante System? Denn mit denen ist 4K und mehr wie 60Hz nicht möglich, selbst wenn du eines Tages so einen Monitor kaufst.

Fraglich ist auch, wann die ersten 4K @120 Hz Monitore tatsächlich erscheinen, und ob das "Drumherum" an diesen Monitoren ebenfalls für dich Stimmig ist.
(Panelart ect....)  

Wenn du allerdings jetzt schon 4K genießen willst, was mit den beiden Grafikkarten sogar sehr gut möglich ist, gibt es bereits jetzt schon sehr gute Monitore, auch mit G-sync. 
z.B. Asus hat einen solchen im Sortiment.

Mich selber stören die "nur" 60 Hz nicht, daich nichts anderes gewohnt bin. Wenn du allerdings bereits 144Hz hast/hattest, könnten 60 dann schon eine Enttäuschung sein.

Ich stand auch vor der Wahl zwischen 4K @ 60Hz oder WQHD @144Hz. Und ich bin froh, dass ich die höhere Auflösung genommen habe.
Aber was du selber willst, kannst nur du entscheiden. Ich weiß nicht, was dir wichtiger ist oder dir besser gefällt.

Edit: Rein aus Interesse
Wegen dem 980ti -Sli:

Hat dir die Leistung einer einzelnen bereits nicht gereicht in FHD? Oder kaufst du dir die Leistung im Vorraus, falls du sie (mit einem neuen Monitor) irgendwann mal benötigst?
Welche Renn- und Shooterspiele sind das, die in FHD eine einzelne 980ti an die Grenze bringen?


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2016)

DuZzi93 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir ein 4K Monitor mit 60Hz zulegen oder doch lieber ein Monitor mit 144Hz ?



Was Du sollst, solltest Du am besten wissen.
Ich persönlich würde die Auflösung den Hz vorziehen, aber das ist MEINE ganz persönliche Meinung.
Und ich hab nur die Hälfte an Graka-Leistung wie Du, und trotzdem kaum Probleme in 4K^^

Wenn Du 42" gewohnt bist, dann bleib doch einfach bei der Größe:

Philips BDM4064UC


----------



## CSOger (27. Januar 2016)

Die 2x 980ti haben ja genug Dampf für hohe Auflösungen.
Wie schon hier gesagt wurde liegt die Entscheidung da ganz bei dir.
Hohe Auflösungen sind schon schick.
Ich für meinen Teil würde mir aber keinen 60 Hz Monitor mehr auf den Tisch stellen.
Wenn ich in nem Shooter oder Rennspiel von 144 Hz mal wieder zurück auf 60 Hz stelle,kann ich das kaum ertragen.


----------



## DuZzi93 (27. Januar 2016)

was Yoshi da schrieb:

Hast du deine zwei 980ti bereits, oder ist es das geplante System? Denn mit denen ist 4K und mehr wie 60Hz nicht möglich, selbst wenn du eines Tages so einen Monitor kaufst.

& 

Wenn du allerdings jetzt schon 4K genießen willst, was mit den beiden Grafikkarten sogar sehr gut möglich ist, gibt es bereits jetzt schon sehr gute Monitore, auch mit G-sync.
z.B. Asus hat einen solchen im Sortiment.

tut sich das nicht irgendwie wiedersprechen ? erst "ist es nicht möglich" dann isses wieder "sehr gut möglich" 

zur info. das system was ich angegeben habe steht bereits auf meinem schreibtisch. 

also werd ich mit den 144hz besser fahren ? 

spiele sind zb BF4 BFH BlackOps 3 rennspiel im mom eig nur Prjoket Cars, wird aber demnächst WENN es soweit ist auch Need for Speed dazu kommen. 

wie sieht es zb mit dem Benq BL3201PT  ? von der größe her würde er auch passen. wie gesagt ich kenne mich bei den monitoren nicht sonderlich gut aus. 

was würdet ihr empfehlen? 

sollte schon ein IPS Panel besitzen.


----------



## Yoshi-M (27. Januar 2016)

Nein es widerspricht sich nicht, da in 4K tatsächlich noch nicht mehr wie 60 Hz möglich sind. Mit G-Sync hat das nichts zu tun.
Es ist aktuell 4K@ 60 Hz möglich, oder FHD, WQHD mit 144Hz oder teilweise sogar noch mehr.
Beide Varianten dürften für deine Grafikkarten locker möglich sein.

Edit: 
Um es etwas ausführlicher zu schreiben:

Mit dem Satz von mir: "...selbst wenn du eines Tages so einen Monitor kaufst" meinte ich, dass wenn du irgendwann mal einen 4K 120Hz
Monitor kaufst, deine jetzigen Grafikkarten diesen dann weiterhin "nur" mit maximal 60 Bilder pro Sekunde versorgen können.

Deine 980ti Grafikkarten haben "nur" DP1.2

Um zukünftige 4K 120Hz Monitore mit genügend Informationen versorgen zu können, benötigt man das zukünftige DP 1.3

Du kannst in 4K problemlos mit deinem SLI Gespann bis maximal 4K @ 60 Hz spielen, oder mit einigen Monitoren 
unterhalb dieser 4K Auflösung (z.B. WQHD, FHD Auflösung)  bis 144 Hz, mit manchen Monitoren sogar noch höher spielen.

G-Sync bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der Monitor eine höhere Hz Zahl hat, sondern es wird die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors mit der
Bildausgabe der Grafikkarte in einem gewissen Bereich syncronisiert. 

Und du fährst mit dem besser, was dir besser gefällt. Nur weil mir z.B. 4K gefällt und ich nicht mehr zurück will, heißt es nicht,
dass es dir auch besser gefällt.
Du alleine entscheidest, was dir gefällt.


Edit #2! (nach vielen Stunden ^^)

Jetzt wo ich den Threadtitel noch einmal gelesen habe:


> 4k bei 60hz oder doch lieber bei 144hz ?



Fragst du, ob du einen 4K Monitor mit 60Hz kaufen sollst, oder einen 4K mit 144Hz?
Falls ja: 4K@ 144Hz gibts leider noch nicht.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt davon ausgegangen, dass du meintest:
Entweder einen 4K@60Hz oder einen WQHD oder FHD @144Hz.

(Das würde auch erklären, dass du dachtest, ich würde mir selbst wiedersprechen ^^)


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Fragst du, ob du einen 4K Monitor mit 60Hz kaufen sollst, oder einen 4K mit 144Hz?
> Falls ja: 4K@ 144Hz gibts leider noch nicht.



Wird es auch erstmal nicht geben. Mit DP1.3 sind 120 Hz in UHD drin. 

Da solltest du einfach drauf warten. Auch wenn mit deinen Karten erstmal nur 60 Hz in UHD drin sind, wirst du ja sicher irgendwann neue Karte(n) einbauen.


----------



## DuZzi93 (28. Januar 2016)

ja ich meinte 4K mit 60hz und das 144 Hz war auf das WQHD bezogen.


da es bei mir in der nähe keinen anständigen ich sag jetzt mal "elektrofachmarkt" gibt, bis auf MediaMarkt & Saturn.
Aber in beiden Märkten habe ich schon geschaut nach einem Monitor.. jedoch muss ich sagen ihre auswahl war extreeeem schlaff... 

wie kann ich mich da entscheiden wenn ich keinen vergleich ziehen kann ? 


Sollte ich einen bestellen und wieder zurück schicken um mir die andere variante zu nehm ?

und DANN entscheiden? das ist doch aufwenig.. aber nungut wer was haben möcht muss was für tun  

wie habt ihr eure entscheidung getroffen ?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2016)

Testberichte lesen. 

Die Hauptentscheidung die man sehen muss, ist eigentlich die nach dem Panel-Typ (IPS/TN/VA) und die Größe. Wegen dem Panel-Typ kann man ja bei ähnlichen Geräten schauen.

Ich will z.B. nur noch IPS. OLED wäre natürlich auch ein Traum.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich hab in einem Jahr mal 10-12 Monitore gehabt, da kennt man dann die jeweiligen Eigenheiten.
Kompromisse muss man eh immer eingehen, aber wenn man weiss was man will und wofür der Monitor benutzt wird, dann ist es relativ leicht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (29. Januar 2016)

Du meintest, du möchtest mindestens einen 32" Monitor.
Kann sein dass ich blind bin, aber ich habe noch keinen 16:9 WQHD Monitor gesehen, der über 27" geht und 144Hz hat.

Wenn du aber dennoch jetzt schon UHD genießen willst, bis die neuen 120Hz Monitore rauskommen (für die du dann eh neue Grafikkarten benötigst, bevor du auch 120 Bilder die Sekunde angezeigt bekommst)
wäre der von HisN vorgeschlagene Philips eine gute Wahl. Hat zwar 60Hz, aber die Auflösung ist schon wirklich sehr nice. Und mit deinen Grafikkarten ist es auch problemlos möglich.
(Ich habe nur eine von deinen Grafikkarten und betreibe ebenfalls einen 4K Monitor)

Wenn dir die 144Hz (eher 120Hz in naher Zukunft) in 4K wichtiger sind, heißt es wohl tatsächlich warten oder einen 27" WQHD kaufen.


----------



## schnurboy (20. August 2016)

*Fred rauskram*


Gibts es mittlerweile 4K oder sogar 5K Monitore, die eine höhere Bildwdhfreq haben als 60hz ?

Ich finde nämlich nöscht 

LG


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (20. August 2016)

schnurboy schrieb:


> *Fred rauskram*
> 
> 
> Gibts es mittlerweile 4K oder sogar 5K Monitore, die eine höhere Bildwdhfreq haben als 60hz ?
> ...



Noch nicht. Bis auf einen Prototypen auf Messen vorgestellt keiner im Handel soweit ich weiß.

Lässt sich aber eh nicht wirklich befeuert. Grafisch aufwendigen Games kann man kaum die 60fps halten.
Gut, Spiele wie Forza 6 Apex, Killer Instinct, Street Fighter V oder Battleborn bekomme ich schon in 2160p und 60fps gestemmt bei den höchsten Einstellungen mit einer GTX1080. Aber bei Games wie The Division, Assassins Creed, Witcher 3 und Co fällt man schon unter die 60 Bilder wenn man die Grafikeinstellung nicht in einigen Bereichen reduziert.
Da ist es eher sinnvoll wohl Freesync oder G-Sync einzusetzen da man um paar Framedrops oft nicht umherkommt.

Schön wäre es aber noch ist nichts Kaufbares da. Frage auch was die Sache dann überhaupt kostet.


----------



## Caliberx (21. August 2016)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Bis auf einen Prototypen auf Messen vorgestellt keiner im Handel soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Lässt sich aber eh nicht wirklich befeuert. Grafisch aufwendigen Games kann man kaum die 60fps halten.
> Gut, Spiele wie Forza 6 Apex, Killer Instinct, Street Fighter V oder Battleborn bekomme ich schon in 2160p und 60fps gestemmt bei den höchsten Einstellungen mit einer GTX1080. Aber bei Games wie The Division, Assassins Creed, Witcher 3 und Co fällt man schon unter die 60 Bilder wenn man die Grafikeinstellung nicht in einigen Bereichen reduziert.
> ...



Also ich kann sagen 144hz sind zwar schön, haben aber einen massiven Nachteil : TN-Panel.

Egal ob Asus ROG Swift oder nur VG248Q (Beide die ich testen und messen konnte) . Ab 100hz lassen sie extremst nach wenn es um Farbtreue, Gamma und Kontrast geht, es kaum noch möglich ist ein farbenreiches Bild zu bekommen.

Mag zwar den Profigamer nicht interessieren, aber jemanden der gern auch mal Filme schaut, oder Fotos etc bearbeitet kann diese Monitore so gut wie gar nicht verweden.


Da muss man halt einen Kompromiss eingehen : 

Kräftige Farben und allgemein gutes  Bild, aber dafür nur 60hz (momentan) = IPS, AH-IPS .

Schnelles GtG, Reaktionszeit, sehr geringer Imputlag, dafür aber verwaschene Farben, Gamma und Kontrast zum ko.ten = TN-Panel (z.B. die oben genannten Monitore).

Bin am überlegen ob ich z.B. meinen diese Woche erworbenen Asus VG248Q gegen einen Asus MX239H bzw MX259H umtausche.


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

Der 120hz 4k oled Dell ist in der USA für 5000 Dollar zu bekommen.
Ansonsten hat Geizhals alle relevanten Filter.

Dell UP3017Q: Verkauf des 30 Zoll-OLED-Monitors mit UHD und 120 Hz in den USA gestartet


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. August 2016)

Caliberx schrieb:


> Also ich kann sagen 144hz sind zwar schön, haben aber einen massiven Nachteil : TN-Panel.
> 
> Egal ob Asus ROG Swift oder nur VG248Q (Beide die ich testen und messen konnte) . Ab 100hz lassen sie extremst nach wenn es um Farbtreue, Gamma und Kontrast geht, es kaum noch möglich ist ein farbenreiches Bild zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Verstehe jetzt nicht was dein Beitrag wirklich mit meinem zu tun hat da ich nur die Sache mit 4k und 144/165Hz beantwortet habe.^^

Zumal warum 144Hz gleich TN?

Es gibt einige IPS mit 144/165Hz. Habe selber den Acer XB271HU neben meinem LG UHD.


----------

